
Risk of Acute MI After the Death of a Significant Person in One's Life (2012) - bookofjoe
https://ahajournals.org/doi/full/10.1161/circulationaha.111.061770
======
saagarjha
Can we change “Acute MI” to “heart attack” in the title? “MI” isn’t necessary
straightforward to understand even for those that are aware of what myocardial
infarction is.

~~~
bookofjoe
Original title as published in Circulation: "Acute Myocardial Infarction." HN
80 character title limit forced me to abbreviate it.

~~~
madcaptenor
Changing "Acute MI" to "heart attack" and deleting "the" would work.

~~~
bookofjoe
At the price of making the rhythm of the title less pleasing.

~~~
dkersten
What's the point of a pleasing rhythm if its not clear what its about. If I'm
just scrolling through the front page and I don't understand what a title
means, I often don't even bother. Clarity first, aesthetics second.

~~~
kingkawn
Clarity is an aesthetic. Rhythm contributes to clarity.

------
friedegg
My dad has this happen shortly after Christmas the year my mom died. They'd
been together nearly 50 years, and I don't think he ever really considered
that she might die first. After Christmas, after we kids had all gone home, he
woke up one morning knowing something wasn't right. He took some aspirin, and
drove himself to the hospital. He'd had a massive heart attack, and was in
that mid-60's age range where they often kill you. His doctor asked him if he
believed in the afterlife, and told him if he did, he must've had someone
looking out for him, because he was very lucky to survive. I think a few other
things may have contributed, like the fact he was very athletic most of his
life, to the point his heart was more efficient than most, and that he helped
take care of one of his grandkids regularly, which gave him a reason to want
to continue on.

------
dwaltrip
There is a TED talk titled "How to make stress your friend" [1]. It quotes
several studies that indicate those who believe their stress response is
helpful for them (it is the body gearing up for an important challenge, etc.)
have significantly lower risk of a stress-induced medical problem, perhaps
even as low as those who had minimal stress levels. The talk also mentions a
study that found those who spend time helping others also received similar
benefits.

I'd love to learn more about these ideas and the extent to which it is true.
It definitely make some sense to me, but I still have a bit of skepticism.
Anecdotally, I did feel less anxious than usual in the days after I first
watched the video.

[1]
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RcGyVTAoXEU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RcGyVTAoXEU)

~~~
teetertater
I saw this talk years ago and it had a profound effect on me. Every time the
stress gets overwhelming, I try to identify the reasons behind it, and channel
it towards my biggest concern. The stress hasn't changed, but my ability to
manage it certainly improved after taking on the mindset of "my body is
responding this way to help me achieve my tasks".

In a similar vein, pill bottles labeled "placebo" are helpful treatments [0],
which goes further to show our minds and bodies are very interconnected.
[https://time.com/5375724/placebo-bill-health-
problems/](https://time.com/5375724/placebo-bill-health-problems/)

------
jonjacky
This confirms similar observations that have been made since the 1960s: many
kinds of stressful life events elevate the risks of getting many kinds of
illnesses.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmes_and_Rahe_stress_scale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmes_and_Rahe_stress_scale)

------
philpem
Wow... literally dying of a broken heart. :(

~~~
tylermac1
Also called "taktsubo cardiomyopathy" or "heartbreak syndrome".

~~~
bookofjoe
[https://www.health.harvard.edu/heart-health/takotsubo-
cardio...](https://www.health.harvard.edu/heart-health/takotsubo-
cardiomyopathy-broken-heart-syndrome)

